# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Castañas Nueces del Brasil

## vlima

Buenas días a todo el Foro.
Ofrecemos castañas peladas secas (aire caliente) a granel en sacos de polipropileno (alguno diferente es a coordinar) en Puerto Maldonado.
Ofrecemos: castaña entera de primera.
                castaña partida de primera 
Contacto: Victor Lima
Whstp: +51 910 833367
email: vhlimapimentel@gmail.com castaña_entera_amazon_foods_trading_sac.jpgcastaña_broken_amazon_foods_trading_sac.jpgcastaña_midget_20kg_amazon_foods_trading_sac.jpgcastaña_midget_20kg_amazon_foods_trading_sac.jpgTemas similares: VENDO CASTAÑAS DE BRASIL VENDO CASTAÑAS / NUECES DEL BRASIL - PRODUCTO DE EXPORTACION VENDO CASTAÑAS / NUECES DEL BRASIL - PRODUCTO DE EXPORTACION Nueces del Brasil en el Mercado de Estados Unidos Artículo: Exportaciones de nueces del Brasil alcanzaron US$ 8.1 millones de enero a julio

----------

